# Homemade dog food.



## Suzy (Sep 20, 2021)

I’m thinking of doing my own food for my 4 month old puppy. I’m transitioning her off her kibble with small amount of sweet potato, peas and beef, to start with. Anyone else do homemade food


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i would not do that with a puppy unless i was a dog nutrition expert. there is way more science in it than we can imagine, and you can potentially cause irreversible growth issues (like skeleton or organ ones) if you don`t feed a growing puppy according to their needs.
if you don`t like kibble feeding, another option is raw feeding, there are companies which prepare the food for you considering the needs of a puppy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

My personal advice is to check with a vet and a dog nutritionist before switching to homemade. A dog has requirement for bone, muscle and organs when it comes to meat (cooked bones are not recommended due to high collagen in some and risk of splintering in other bones). The dog need the correct ratio of meat / carbs(if) / veggies and your vet might recommend some supplements to add on your cooked food (to compensate for whatever is missing). 

Some kibble contain a lot of shitty ingredients, but as per your previous post, Canagan is a superpremium British brand and it contains meat deemed appropriate for human consumption - it has a high amount of fresh meat and as far as I investigated before we tried Canagan out, there were no recalls, and no weird ingredients. (this is not to say that kibble is great, is just to say that in order to feed better than kibble, one needs to invest time, research and to make sure they get the right combination by discussing with a professional).


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I would say it is good to go to augment a quality kibble or puppy food with things like meat. I would also be cautious with peas or any legumes. Do some research on grain free dog foods that use legumes and a possible link to dilated cardiomyopathy.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

We buy frozen, raw dog food for Oscar.
Contains meat, organs and bone.
We add all sorts of veg and sometimes canned herring or sardines, very occasionally a raw egg cracked on top, (loves this).
We do buy treats from the pet suppliers but also make our own, liver cake, etc.
Use cooked sweet potatoes instead of flour in the cake.
We did attempt, with all good intentions home made but advised this would not supply all the nutrients for a growing pup. 
Oscar had lots of gastro issues but the raw diet seems to have sorted this out.
Only thing he cannot tolerate is chicken, met another V yesterday and she was the same.
Loves his fruit and veg and think he has a better diet than us!
He has a lovely shiny coat and the whitest teeth too.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@Mrs M , it is time to start a doggy treat boutique shop! I never heard of a liver cake but it sounds like something a dog would go nuts for.

Interesting on the chicken. With Ellie that is her primary protein. Anything with chicken she is fine. We get in trouble with turkey and duck ingredients.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> @Mrs M , it is time to start a doggy treat boutique shop! I never heard of a liver cake but it sounds like something a dog would go nuts for.
> 
> Interesting on the chicken. With Ellie that is her primary protein. Anything with chicken she is fine. We get in trouble with turkey and duck ingredients.


Liver cake recipe.
Liver, same amount of cooked sweet potato, raw egg.
Put in the blender, more egg if it’s too thick.
Bake in oven at 180 for 30 - 35 mins.
Here is Oscar’s recent 1st birthday cake.
Got the real snout and ears (lugs as they are known in these parts) from the pet suppliers, also the carob chocolate button for the piggy eyes, (not too keen on them though).


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Liver cake recipe.
> Liver, same amount of cooked sweet potato, raw egg.
> Put in the blender, more egg if it’s too thick.
> Bake in oven at 180 for 30 - 35 mins.
> ...


Top pic is after someone left the kitchen door open!
🤣


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> @Mrs M , it is time to start a doggy treat boutique shop! I never heard of a liver cake but it sounds like something a dog would go nuts for.
> 
> Interesting on the chicken. With Ellie that is her primary protein. Anything with chicken she is fine. We get in trouble with turkey and duck ingredients.


Such unique and sensitive hounds are the Vizsla’s.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I’ve used almost the same recipe, the only real difference is I add a little coconut oil.


----------

